# Dodgy Market Maker??



## havaiana (15 July 2009)

I'm trading currencies with a CFD marketmaker. I had a stop loss order that was executed even though the price was not within 7 pips of the order price at or around the time (i was at the screen when it happened). Obviously it was a winning trade, and would have won more if the stop was not triggered. I have the order history and screen shots to support this. This isn't normal right??

I've sent an email to them so will wait until i get a response before i name the marketmaker and post supporting evidence. Anyone else had this happen before?


----------



## Stormin_Norman (15 July 2009)

have you checked the price also on another fx provider?

u didnt get knocked on a 7 pip spread? (ie bid was showing and u had a sell)


----------



## havaiana (15 July 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> have you checked the price also on another fx provider?
> 
> u didnt get knocked on a 7 pip spread? (ie bid was showing and u had a sell)




Just checked on fxstreet and the high of the time period would have just hit the stop. That shouldn't matter though should it? i'm trading the marketmakers charts and prices?

spread is 2 pips, pretty sure it's one of the larger MM's too, i know other people on here use them


----------



## white_goodman (19 July 2009)

id say no matter what you do its gonna be an uphill abttle when arguing over a few pips, now if its was like 100 pips it would be easier


----------



## havaiana (23 July 2009)

white_goodman said:


> id say no matter what you do its gonna be an uphill abttle when arguing over a few pips, now if its was like 100 pips it would be easier




I still haven't followed this up properly yet. They showed me the bid chart which did hit my stop, but there was a 6 pip difference between the bid/offer charts and only a 2 pip spread, so not quite sure how that works. I'm only buying very small lots, it looks like they moved 6 pips from the real market to hit someone elses stop and than hit mine when they returned back to the market. I'm still with the MM for the moment, i figure i can try and take advantage when they move away from the real price, still need to enquire about the 6 pip difference 2 pip spread thing


----------



## skyQuake (23 July 2009)

One of these days I'm gonna see a thread entitled "Charitable and alturistic market maker" and the world will end.


----------

